# Peas And Sweetcorn



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Are Peas and Sweetcorn safe to give dogs.
Does anyone give their dogs peas and sweetcorn mixed in with their food either regularly or occasionally?
Thanks x


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sweetcorn usually comes back out whole


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes, a smaĺl amount is fine


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes absolutely fine why not! If swallowed whole it comes out whole (no harm done) Sweet corn is maize loads of companies use it in kibbles.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Peas are also an ingredient in some kibbles. When I had the allotment, Ziggy used to pick, shell and eat peas herself.


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

Absolutely, a product/vegetable that a dog can find growing above ground and can be harvested and eaten by themselves. No problem.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Most veg are fine; just avoid onions and raw potatoes. I have heard tomatoes aren't reccomended. For fruit avoid grapes and avocado, and the pips of apples, pears etc.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> Most veg are fine; just avoid onions and raw potatoes. I have heard tomatoes aren't reccomended. For fruit avoid grapes and avocado, and the pips of apples, pears etc.


Why avoid the pips of apples???

If you are worried about the nasty poison they contain, then don't be. Its not worth worrying about. For a dog, or human to be poisoned by apple pips then the consumption of apples would have to be a ridiculous amount in one sitting, it would not be possible, not in a lifetime.

Back to peas, frozen peas were jackpot treat for may old dog Poppy. Of course, only really used at home and short walks, and in autumn winter time. Every time the freezer was open she was there, hoping and praying she would get a pea...well she did sit nicely!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

As far as I am aware tomatoes are ok, many people feed fish in tomato based sauce as an occasional addition to food.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Sweet corn is a vegetable I never add to my dogs meals because it doesn't get digested and comes out the other end looking exactly the same as it did when it went in! 

They are given peas on a regular basis as both of the dogs like them and I'll often chuck in a few squashy tomatoes in with their veggie mix. 

One of their favourite breakfasts is sardines in tomato sauce and scrambled eggs.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Bungo has peas in his food daily.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I never give mine sweet corn but they do have peas either cooked or raw mixed in with their meals sometimes. I do mash or pulp them though, mainly because Nan wont eat whole peas for some reason known only to herself, and any Ive missed pulping or mashing she will always leave just those whole in the bottom of the bowl.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

My dogs eat all vegetables bar onion and avocados.

The only caveat I would make with sweetcorn is if the dogs like it and they often do, they may be attracted to corn on the cob which, when swallowed, can pose a serious health risk as they often cause a blockage.

Tomatoes are perfectly safe to feed and indeed my dogs regularly have sardines/pilchards and mackeral in tomato sauce.

A dog is more likely to die from bloat after consuming the amount of apples required to provide the number of pips required to pose even the vaguest issue to a dog of any si\e; I often find it peculiar why this is often raised on the internet along with the warning "peach and apricot pits should not be given to dogs" O really? And I was just about to feed him one after he had a few cigarettes and a martini...................


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't deliberately feed sweet corn either, but if dogs are finishing off my dinner they may get some. And it does go through with no noticeable change.


----------

